# Best yote caliber



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

A little help guys if you would. I’m debating a 4570, 444, or 450 to hunt yotes with. I’m trying to kill two birds with one stone here as I can use either for deer season. Would these be good guns to hunt yotes with? Is this just a bad call and should I just shop for a 223, 22-250, ect?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Obviouly all are overkill for yote but can understand what you're trying to achieve. Have used both my 50cal inline and turkey shotgun mostly to give me 'off season' target practice for deer and turkey season. 
montagc says it best.
Out of the listed, if I were going to purchase a new rifle it would be based on what I wanted to hunt deer with over what would kill a yote since all will work.
My preference would be the 450.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

I would just look for a cheap .223 or maybe a .243 that you can buy cheap ammo for that shoots nice and flat . There are some new that you could buy for under 300 doll. that shoot pretty good . Just my opinion .


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

From what I’ve been reading , a 444 seems to shoot flatter than the other two calibers with less ooomff. I would think this would be a great deer caliber for Ohio and used for yotes also? I guess I could have posted my thoughts better. I’ve been deer hunting with an 12g Rem 1187, cantilever barrel since 1987. Ive had others but always went back to the 1187. I’ve been looking into getting a new deer gun and I guess I should have asked which would best double as a yote gun. The .444 possibly because it shoots flatter? Are different grain and manufacturers readily available for a .444? I’ve read where it can be hard to find ammo for a 450? These straight walled cartridges are kinda new to me.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't have a bunch of experience with either the 444 or the 450BM. But have shot both a couple different times.
Maybe it was just the configurations of the different rifles or the ammo but the 444's thumped a bit harder than the 450's.
But to be fair, the 450BM I shot last summer was ported. And other than being loud, had a very soft recoil.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

fastwater said:


> I don't have a bunch of experience with either the 444 or the 450BM. But have shot both a couple different times.
> Maybe it was just the configurations of the different rifles or the ammo but the 444's thumped a bit harder than the 450's.
> But to be fair, the 450BM I shot last summer was ported. And other than being loud, had a very soft recoil.


Thanks!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I own a 444 and 450 Bushmaster. The 444 shoots a little flatter, has a lot more energy, and kicks a lot harder than the 450. The 444 kills deer with absolute authority. The Hornady Superperformance 265 grain jacketed flat point will kill anything that walks. The 450 is a little bit more user friendly due to less recoil and it is chambered in some decent bolt actions. It also kills deer very well. I would get a 450 if I was going to buy a multi-use coyote/deer rifle.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Or maybe consider an Encore and buy whatever deer barrel you want and a separate barrel more suited for yotes.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Apperintly your not going to sell the hide if you're interested in a deer gun/yote gun, this past fur season they were bringing upwards of $65, probably not shot with a .450


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

s.a.m said:


> Apperintly your not going to sell the hide if you're interested in a deer gun/yote gun, this past fur season they were bringing upwards of $65, probably not shot with a .450


I had no idea that a coyote fur brought that kind of $$$.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

I was surprised to considering the fur prices the last couple years


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

$65 would be the very top end price for the highest grade pelt. The average eastern coyote will not be worth that much.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Muddy said:


> $65 would be the very top end price for the highest grade pelt. The average eastern coyote will not be worth that much.


You Might want to check the fur auctions and yes I am talking about the high end for this area of the country


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

s.a.m said:


> Apperintly your not going to sell the hide if you're interested in a deer gun/yote gun, this past fur season they were bringing upwards of $65, probably not shot with a .450


You’re not wrong of course, but most Ohio coyotes weren’t bringing anwhere near that. Its possible, but its also possible to to get about $10. Thats for put up fur at auction. The ones I’ve killed this year weren’t even worth skinning, not that I killed a lot. I think the prices for good ones at the NAFA sale this week surprised everyone. Earlier in the year there were buyers that didn’t want them.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I been skinning them to pass the time in dead assed winter and learning the trade. Even if they are not worth that much it still a great learning experience. I like to use my 22 Hornet but use 223 and 22-250 on them but with exception of Hornet any other bigger cartridges just makes a mess out of them mostly.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Shot placement plays a bigger role in damage than caliber does. I've had a 6mm leave a volleyball sized hole in them, and I've had nickle sized holes from a .270.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> Shot placement plays a bigger role in damage than caliber does


 Also bullet selection, I use a 25/06, the faster 87 grn holllow point bullet explodes them and the slower 117 grn leaves a small nickle size hole (most times)--- but both are coyote/ groundhog death 
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

223 with 50 grain vmax makes a very small entrance wound and blows up in the coyote with no exit wound a lot of times on shoulder shots.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Is everyone forgetting about the new Winchester 350 Legend coming out. I'll have one myself when they hit the market ( I already have a 45-70, 444, and 450 and they all have too much recoil to be fun)


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don’t imagine ammo will be easy to find, but we’ll see.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Well I pulled the trigger on a Savage 110 Hunter in .223 with a nice Nikon scope. I will have to get a .450 or 45-70 come fall. Thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Good choice on the .223 and I think Great lakes has some ammo pretty cheap right now till the end of the month .


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I have a Savage Model 10 in .223 that I’ve had for 20 years. It’s a great rifle. The Accutrigger has been copied many times by other manufacturers, but never duplicated. It’s a nice trigger.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Harry1959 said:


> I had no idea that a coyote fur brought that kind of $$$.


Even the average prices I wouldn’t shoot one without skinning it out.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Even the average prices I wouldn’t shoot one without skinning it out.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Even the average prices I wouldn’t shoot one without skinning it out.


LOL If I showed you a pic of the last one I trapped you'd change your mind.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

M.Magis said:


> LOL If I showed you a pic of the last one I trapped you'd change your mind.


Ya those rubbed or mangy ones usually go straight to a fence row for me.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It was so ugly even the buzzards don't want it. LOL


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’ve shot nasty coyotes and let them lay that took forever to rot away. I usually forget about them then smell them again when I’m out walking on a hot day months later. It doesn’t seem like anything will eat them.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

We just throw them carcasses on the burn pile and burn em rather letting them slowly decompose and stinking up the area for awhile! Keeps me from having to yell at the dog to stay the hell away from rotten things.


----------

